# Sleeping outside of the crate



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

Kody is crate trained and sleeps in our bedroom at night. He has not had any accidents in the house in over 2 months and I would like to give him more freedom. 

At what point did you allow your cockapoo to sleep outside of the crate over night? My only concern is will he continue to hold himself having free reign around the bedroom at night.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I think it's different for each dog. We started letting Vincent out of the crate at night at about 7 months old. He's not had any accidents 

One thing about Vincent though is even if we leave the door open he'll only sleep in our bedroom!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I agree, i think it does depend on the individual dog but bailey has had free roam around my bedroom since he was about 17 weeks old, i did section a part of my room for him to sleep in but i decided to give him more freedom to see how he goes, he's never had an accident overnight from day one(i must be lucky, but then again he was 11 weeks old when we got him) the only thing is that ive had to remove everything that i think will be a danger to him or that i dont want destroying 

you can only try... see how he goes and if it doesn'twork out then place him back in his crate...

He has started to wake me up around 5.10am  (obviously as he needs to go )but ive found if i put him out to wee and then put him in his crate in the living room he's gone back asleep without any fuss for another couple of hours.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Pushca was allowed free reign at about 8 mths and she never had an accident. And she is really good and will only go on grass now too. I think try try him and any accidents will only be minor
I think good advice to take him out at 5 a few mornings just to train him. But Pushca will only go when taken out now


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you for the replies! I guess I'm a little nervous because we have carpet in the bedroom. Like you all said, I can only try and see how it goes. I think I will wait until the end of the month when he's about 8 months and give it a go. This will give me time to really puppy proof the room. 

Will keep you updated!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine are allowed access to the bedrooms whenever they want (as long as they aren't muddy!)and they have never had an accident in any of them. They are inclined to steal slippers sometimes although they never chew them. My daughter keeps a special doggy blanket on her bed as she is fussy about her pale pink duvet!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady sleeps out of her crate at night...if we are out of the house tho, we will put her in her crate and she will go in without a problem, she sleeps in bed with us now...and door open or not she is all cuddled in with me.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie was out of her crate at 5 months. Once I felt confident she was toilet trained (and she was a later developer when it comes to that topic). 

She used to come upstairs and follow me round the house and often she would sleep on our bed blanket that we kept on the floor. So I moved that to outside our bedroom door, put a towel over it and let her sleep on that.

She now has her own bed (I wanted the blanket back as it was cold in winter ) and still sleeps outside our bedroom door. Although if I'm lucky I can sneakily leave the door open at night and she'll pop in, say hello, stay a bit and then go back off to bed.

My son leaves his door open all night so she can come and go with him too.


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Boston started sleeping outside his crate at around 6 months. But he doesn't sleep in our bedroom...he sleeps in his own room downstairs (aka the utility room) which has slate flooring. But be warned, he has had a couple of accidents (vomit, wee and poo), but this only happened when he was very unwell. There was once when he threw up overnight because we gave him something new (hard boiled egg) and it clearly didn't sit well with him (he has a bit of a sensitive tummy when it comes to food). So if you have carpets, word for the wise...back into the crate if your pup isn't 100% fine.


----------

